# UK Light Cannon HID



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2002)

My Light Cannon finally showed up.
Sure is a bright S.O.B.






I compared it to the brightest thing I have: a PT Surge, and the following links are to the pictures I took. 
http://ledlights.home.att.net/lc3.jpg 
Light Cannon and Surge compared side-by-side at 3 feet.

http://ledlights.home.att.net/lc5.jpg 
Light Cannon burning a hole in a door at 11 feet. 

http://ledlights.home.att.net/lc4.jpg 
The Surge doing the same thing to the same door from the same distance.

More later... so don't change that channel!

P.S.
You can now access my website with either http://ledlights.home.att.net or the usual http://ledmuseum.home.att.net


----------



## vcal (Jan 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by telephony:
*My Light Cannon finally showed up.
Sure is a bright S.O.B.




I compared it to the brightest thing I have: a PT Surge, and the following links are to the pictures I took. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Holy _fecal matter_!



-That Cannon sure IS bright!!!!
Btw-"Merry Christmas"






,





p.s.-that Surge also looks very impressive for 25 bucks


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2002)

The Surge is a good light, and it also appears to be adjustable. Hard to beat for the price.

So I'm going to try the side-by-side picture again, but this time with the Surge opened up to the same beam diameter as the Light Cannon.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jan 2, 2002)

If you think that is looks good out of water,
you should see it underwater. It may only be 10 watts, but is equalvalent to any 50w incandescant, and the colors are so much better


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2002)

http://ledlights.home.att.net/lc20.jpg 
Light Cannon and PT Surge with same sized beams.

http://ledlights.home.att.net/lc21.jpg 
Both being fired at the door at the same time.

http://ledlights.home.att.net/hid3.jpg 
The insides of the Light Cannon's bulb.
The globe shaped structure in this picture is where the light is created, and is approximately 1/3 to 1/2 the size of a common BB.

The orange spots on the inside of the bulb are composed primarily of thallium iodide; and the round globs on the ends of the electrodes are composed primarily of elemental mercury.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
*If you think that is looks good out of water,
you should see it underwater. It may only be 10 watts, but is equalvalent to any 50w incandescant, and the colors are so much better*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It is being marketed primarily as a diving light.
However, mine will probably never see water unless it falls in the toilet.


----------



## YeeDude (Jan 2, 2002)

As you may recall, I posted my review of it here five months ago.

Isn't it just a "bit" bright? (Welcome to the door burning club!)


----------



## lightlover (Jan 2, 2002)

Hey, congratulations Telephony. The whiteness of the HID is superb - I asume that the Surge would look considerably less yellow if pictured alone.

Looking forward to your ProMetric analyses !

lightlover


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *something ridiculous ?:
*Hey, congratulations Telephony. The whiteness of the HID is superb - I asume that the Surge would look considerably less yellow if pictured alone.

Looking forward to your ProMetric analyses !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You're right about the Surge, it really doesn't look as yellow when you've not used an HID light in awhile. The eye adapts to the color temperature change remarkably well.

The analysis and other measurements won't be taken for a couple of days. I've *temporarily* mounted it to my wheelchair and I'm going to take it out late tomorrow afternoon to see how well it works as a headlight. Since it's taped on with 1/3 of a roll of electrical tape and some folded cardboard "shock absorbers", a few swipes of a razor will free it when I've finished, and with no annoying screw holes or gouges in it.

I have yet to devise a semipermanent mounting scheme; as its pistol grip is too large to fit through the fingerguard where my Trek 6000 was mounted. I may end up using a potpourri of materials like metal plant hangers and angle brackets to do this job. Modifying the Trek's grip may also be an option.

But suffice it to say, I love this light, and it makes me the brightest S.O.B. in the whole downtown and east of downtown areas!


----------



## BKO (Jan 3, 2002)

Yes,The LC100 is indeed an impressive light!
Craig,If you plan on using it regularly,I highy suggest the rechargable battery pack or rechargable C-cell`s.

Ive used a LC100 for the past six month`s for inspection use.

Average use..around twenty-thirty minutes a day.

Ive noticed a big increase of "blueishness" after about an hour of use,..noticably dimmer than with fresh batteries.

I am aware that the starting ballast consumes quite a bit juice..But,Im a little dissapointed of the overall Whitness/Brightness,after a day or two of use,(about an hour of use)--the initial brightness/whitness faded,and being a little used too what is was like,i replaced the batteries,the removed batteries where still pretty fresh,and read about 1.43v.The initial brightness/whitness was restored after new batteries where installed.

Note:The above daily usage was one or two starts per day maximum,with knowledge of ballast "rest period"

Conclusion.very impressive light,but remember what it was marketed for--under water photography,in which case it does its job superbly for its price.

BTW Craig,most UK dive lights (with the dovetail handle mounting)are interchangable.

Regards,Bill


----------



## recercare (Jan 3, 2002)

What is the voltage drop of NiCD?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by BK:
*Yes,The LC100 is indeed an impressive light!
Craig,If you plan on using it regularly,I highy suggest the rechargable battery pack or rechargable C-cell`s.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If I find it fills this position well, I will most likely adapt it to run off my chair's 12V 17Ah auxillary battery.
That shouldn't get pulled down too far from a 1.25A load. But that won't happen for awhile, since I value my warranty. Like most electronics, if it makes it through the first 6 months or so, it will *probably* remain trouble-free for a lot longer beyond that. Only then would I consider drilling into it for a cord.

When used as a headlight for my chair, the usage pattern would be somewhat less demanding than yours, and would probably total about 1 to 3 hours a month once the novelty wears off.





I don't go out at night very often, but for those times I do, having a good light is a must. I've been using a Trek 6000 for this purpose and it goes through a set of batteries about every other month. It is also touted as having a similar run time - around 4 hours.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2002)

For those interested... I've started a page for the Light Cannon, and ran it through the ProMetric a short while ago.

It was almost too bright for the ProMetric even with the dark filter attachment & a fully-closed iris. The upper limit for the system appears to be not much over 8,200 candela.

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/lc100.htm


----------



## lightlover (Jan 4, 2002)

Interesting stuff Craig. 
The Prometric shows a slightly off-centre beam: do you think it's adjustable in some way ?

And may I ask if you can somehow add a scale for the "bulb" close-up photo ?
It'd be nice to see it against a rule or something.

Can you or anyone do a series of shots of the HID during the 20 seconds as it warms up - that fascinates me. (I was really disappointed at the output of the Maxa-Beam, but afterwards realised that it never got a chance to warm up in the 10 seconds I saw it for ...... )

lightlover


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *something ridiculous ?:
*Interesting stuff Craig. 
The Prometric shows a slightly off-centre beam: do you think it's adjustable in some way ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

To my knowledge, it's not adjustable in any manner.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *something ridiculous ?:
*And may I ask if you can somehow add a scale for the "bulb" close-up photo ?
It'd be nice to see it against a rule or something.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The inner bulb is so tiny, nothing I have will even remotely fit in the frame. The space between the two electrodes is somewhere between 1.2mm and 1.4mm. Best I can offer here is to take a picture of the whole lamp assembly on a ruler.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *something ridiculous ?:
*Can you or anyone do a series of shots of the HID during the 20 seconds as it warms up - that fascinates me. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


I suppose it's possible, but it's gonna be pretty hard on the bulb. My camera takes 20 seconds to reset for the next photo, so I'll end up turning the LC on and off numerous times in order to assemble a montage.
The auto exposure may also cause problems, but I'll try.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## recercare (Jan 5, 2002)

I am abit confused. 8000 Candela, is this the same as 8000 Candlepower? That seems strange, considering Ultrastinger's 75.000 peek Candlepower.

???


----------



## LEDagent (Jan 8, 2002)

You probably don't have any plans for this light...but i was wondering if one can make a modified case for the bulb and ballast....basically a better handheld version. PLUS..i was wondering how shock-isolated bezels look like and work on a Surefire, and if the same principals can be applied to the LC100.

The reason i ask is the only thing holding me back now from purchasing the light is it's sensitive AND EXPENSIVE bulb. Wouldn't want to think of knocking the thing on a wall and find out that i just broke an 80 dollar bulb


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2002)

I've had the Light Cannon mounted to a non-shock absorbed part of my powerchair for the last three weeks, and it isn't quite the delicate flower people (including myself) have made it out to be.

The mounting is to a steel "L", which is bolted directly to a vertical steel rod, which itself is coupled (with no nylon washers or other anti-shock measures) directly to the axle of the right front wheel. What the axle feels, the Light Cannon feels too.

I've run over ill-maintained brick streets, sidewalk cuts and thresholds too many times to count. I've jumped 2" curbs, and have swung the Cannon into walls (though not hard) on several occasions since I mounted it to my chair.

About a week ago I took off the end and pushed in on the bulb just to check it, and nothing happened. It didn't move a millimeter. So the friction fit socket that holds it in really does work, and should protect it from pretty much everything except a face-first fall. Tapping a wall or doorway with it isn't going to knock the bulb loose.

The last time I used the Cannon was tonight, while trying to find out where the Olympic Torch was being carried.
Turns out the damn thing came right up 1st damn Avenue and passed right in front of my damn door, and I missed it by about four damn minutes... and when I did get in my chair and go looking for it, I went the wrong way and missed it entirely. 

A once-in-a-lifetime chance to see the torch, missed by mere minutes. Hmph.









issed:








At least the Light Cannon lit the way well for my 45 minute long ride, and I was the envy of *every single bicycler* I encountered! Every one of them craned his head back to stare at my Light Cannon and then frowned when they looked down at their whimpy yellow "headlight"; and a lot of people in cars looked at it as well!





As far as I've seen, my Light Cannon is the only non-automobile HID light in the entire central city - and I've really been looking.
No motorcycles, no bicycles, no people on foot, and no other wheelchairs have HID except for me.
Maybe that's why so many people stare directly at it when I go by - they've never seen a portable HID until they saw my Light Cannon happily blazing away.

It's well worth the $155, even if only to see other people's reactions as they stare at it in envy. And it makes a nice headlight too, especially when travelling in areas with poor existing lighting.


----------



## Bernhard (Jan 24, 2002)

May I know where do you buy your Cannon HID for $155?
Did they sell accessories for it as well?
Can they ship Overseas, as I live in Australia?
Thanks heaps...


----------



## sunspot (Jan 24, 2002)

Bernhart. Try ebay. Usual buy price is about $140-145USD. Some may ship overseas.
And welcome to the Forum. Some mates on this board also.


----------



## LEDagent (Jan 24, 2002)

OH man telephony ..thanks ALOT! sheesh....there goes my therapy. I have to get this damn thing now. I can feel it, my teeth are getting itchy and my hands are twitching everytime i see this light in a display case. haha...

by the way, does this light make a really good long range light? Or is it only good for short range like the usual tactical light.


----------



## Brock (Jan 27, 2002)

I so want one of these, but with the hint of Surefire making an HID light I just have to wait. HID seems to be the next step in flashlights (except for quick on/off bursts).


----------



## lightlover (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes, a SF HID would be really something ...

Telephony, thanks for the photo of the lamp - somehow I missed that shot when you posted it (??!!)

lightlover


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Brock:
*I so want one of these, but with the hint of Surefire making an HID light I just have to wait. HID seems to be the next step in flashlights (except for quick on/off bursts).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm surprised!




I thought you *had* one of these. I thought you'd be one of the first to *get* one of these. And I thought you'd be the first to *break* one of these.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 21, 2002)

Looks like another Light Cannon thread needs to be moved.





Aside from a minor glitch early on, my LC seems to be still working well, though I admit I don't use it as often as I'd like because of its intense and unremitting hunger for C cells.





The next baseball game I attend will probably be the next time it gets used for anything other than a demonstration, and then I'll probably take it off the chair and start using a rechargeable MR-type halogen that was sent to me for that purpose.


----------



## txwest (May 21, 2002)

I was interested in, but never read any posts on useing rechargeables in the Light Cannon. If anyone tried it, I'ld be interesed to hear the results. What kind of "real world" run time out of alkalines? TX


----------



## Brock (May 21, 2002)

moving over to HID area


----------



## Brock (May 21, 2002)

Nope Craig, I have never seen one in person. I have been temptep to get one, but other lights have beem more tempting



If someone wants to send me one to measure and play with, that would be great!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 21, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by txwest:
*I was interested in, but never read any posts on useing rechargeables in the Light Cannon. If anyone tried it, I'ld be interesed to hear the results. What kind of "real world" run time out of alkalines? TX*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I seem to get around 2 to 3 hours out of a set of name brands. I rarely run it much longer than 30 minutes or so at a time - the time it takes me to get from the local watering hole or baseball park to home. Figure I can make 4 to 6 such trips on a set of batteries before it takes a nosedive and becomes too dim to use as a headlight.

The next night game I go to it will get used; and it will probably get a long runtime on the 4th of July when I make the nearly hour long trip to the park to watch the local fireworks show, and then make the return trip home afterward. 

Then again, with Osama Butthole Laden's douche crew threatening to bomb fireworks shows and other large 4th of July gatherings (our show attracts 350,000 people to an area small enough that a "suitcase nuke", a tomahawk, or a perfume bottle full of bio-crap could wipe out 100%), I may end up just staying home and watching it on TV this year, and hope there's a south or southwest airflow that night. :[


----------



## Graham (May 21, 2002)

I just noticed that UKE list a nicad battery pack for the light cannon on their website. Has anyone tried that?

Graham


----------



## txwest (May 21, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by The LED Museum:
*Then again, with Osama Butthole Laden's douche crew threatening to bomb fireworks shows and other large 4th of July gatherings (our show attracts 350,000 people to an area small enough that a "suitcase nuke", a tomahawk, or a perfume bottle full of bio-crap could wipe out 100%), I may end up just staying home and watching it on TV this year, and hope there's a south or southwest airflow that night. :[*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Craig,
There's a lot of age difference between you & I, but my opinion is that I'm not going to let ABL (alias SOB) dictate what I'm going to go see or do in my life. The only way I'ld let him change my life style would be if I got a chance to shoot the SOB!! (I don't shoot people as a normal thing) TX


----------

